# Fault P0366 Camshaft Position Sensor Bank #1



## selgr172 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi, New Member here 
2008 Audi A6 4.2 95k miles. Engine check light came on, plugged in a code reader (not a VAG COM, wish I had one) got the subject code. Cleared it and it returned after a few days. Done this several times same effect. Car runs fine no rattles/misses, acceleration good etc. Ordered a new sensor. Hope that is the fix. Now the problem... I cannot find any diagram that shows where the darn thing is located. The best I can find is its right side (Passenger side/North American version) at the front of the head. Can anybody offer more exact location of a pic/diagram. Its not like there is much room to search around. lol 

Also posting this on the tech forum


----------



## robin_bga (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi selgr172,
I don't have pictures to show you but I believe bank #1 should be passenger's side front of the engine but at the top corner end.
You should see a socket going inside the covers. 
Remove the cover it has clips, the get a 10mm-T or get a rachet & remove it. 
Its common in A6.
The Camshaft Position Sensor is a round thingy that seems to be covering something with a socket connected to it.
It might change in performance if the error persists.
Cheers


----------

